# Dogs that roam around on other people property?



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

I don't do much trapping anymore but I have "apologetically" told a neighbor with an errant dog that I had given a coyote trapper permission to trap. It seemed to also work when an out of state bird hunter twice mistook my rather poorly posted property for public land.

It might not work in all situations but in my cases nobody left with hard feelings (or thoughts of revenge) and the law didn't need to get involved. Sometimes a little white lie gets the job done. FM


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)




----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

What about CATS??

When you see em at night they are usually crouched just like lions on Nat Geo. They dont go out at night for exercise.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Can we trap and shoot lost hikers too? Dawg lives matter...


----------



## JDHunts (May 23, 2013)

6Speed said:


> Can we trap and shoot lost hikers too? Dawg lives matter...


Comparing humans to dogs reveals your ignorance.


----------



## MossyHorns (Apr 14, 2011)

fishgod said:


> Yes it does. The Michigan Compilation Laws of 1919 clearly state that dogs can not run loose on anyone else property at any time of the year. Last year while working on my food plot, we spotted two LARGE dogs in my woods. Didn't think much about it at the time. Then I starting seeing the pair on my trail cams prior to the archery opener. I contacted the owners and told them about their dogs running on my property. I was asked to leave (quite rudely) and to stay the he// off their property. After two more sightings on my trail cams covering my food plots, I printed the photos with dates and times and a copy of the MCL laws with highlighted points of penalties for if the problem persist. I presented them to the male half of the "neighbors" and he soon changed his temper with me and we finally settled this problem. I told him that I am not a dog killer, but maybe the guy on the other side of the creek might be. (I know he practices S.S.SU.) I also told him that one more sighting during the deer season would result in law enforcement, and could lead to removal of their pets. Never saw the dogs again after that, until Spring turkey season.  Might have to re-visit the neighbor again.


Hunting dogs are exempt from that law if they are being used for hunting at the time they cross over onto your property. A dog owner has the right to enter your property to retrieve their dog, but they cannot be in possession of a gun/bow.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

JDHunts said:


> Comparing humans to dogs reveals your ignorance.


LOL, hunters blaming the dawgs instead of their people proves these hunters are ignorant. Are you one?


----------



## JDHunts (May 23, 2013)

6Speed said:


> LOL, hunters blaming the dawgs instead of their people proves these hunters are ignorant. Are you one?


You should re read the post, nobody was blaming the dogs, only after warnings to the owners do the dogs get shot. Obviously your an animal loving anti. What about the wildlife that dogs and cats running loose kill?


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

JDHunts said:


> Comparing humans to dogs reveals your ignorance.


There is no comparison. It is dogs hands down.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

JDHunts said:


> You should re read the post, nobody was blaming the dogs, only after warnings to the owners do the dogs get shot. Obviously your an animal loving anti. What about the wildlife that dogs and cats running loose kill?


There are very few situations where you are permitted to shoot a dog. If you shoot one for simply running loose than it is you who are the criminal.

Everywhere human being have set up camp domestic animals get preference over wild ones. You can argue that that is not fair. But that is the way it is. I am sorry if someones dog spoils your hunt. Talk to the owner and involve the law if that is what it takes. Simply shooting the dog is what I would consider ignorant.


----------



## JDHunts (May 23, 2013)

Nostromo said:


> There are very few situations where you are permitted to shoot a dog. If you shoot one for simply running loose than it is you who are the criminal.
> 
> Everywhere human being have set up camp domestic animals get preference over wild ones. You can argue that that is not fair. But that is the way it is. I am sorry if someones dog spoils your hunt. Talk to the owner and involve the law if that is what it takes. Simply shooting the dog is what I would consider ignorant.


Ignorance, is asking if it's ok to shoot people, read her post.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

This is funny...


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

JDHunts said:


> Ignorance, is asking if it's ok to shoot people, read her post.


I think most people would have seen the humor in 6speeds post. I am a hiker and I saw the humor.


----------



## wpmisport (Feb 9, 2010)

Talking to a neighbor has always ended up with bad results for me. Call animal control and have it lived trapped. If they have to pay to get it back it will stop.


----------



## Richard Cranium (Feb 27, 2008)

I had an issue with the neighbors dog constantly coming onto my property. I started placing all of my fish and deer carcasses just off the property line and the dog would drag them off and also roll in them. Wasn't long before the dog was no longer roaming on my property.
Funny story about the carcasses...arriving home from fishing Saginaw Bay, one of the guys in the truck said"What the hell is that on that roof?" I looked and started laughing. They had thrown three deer carcasses up on the roof of one of their sheds so the dog couldn't get to them. I looked at him and said "Only in Butternut!"


----------



## 12970 (Apr 19, 2005)

Doing Bear Season, Dogs Seem to be Allow to Run Any Where they Want & Do So All this Talk about a Leash Law is a Waste of Time... I have Dogs Running my property Bear Season and Not. The Closest Home is at least 1/2 mile away and others Farther and yet one of these Dogs has a tracking Collar on or so it Appears with an Antenna sticking up from the Collar...
So again There is little One Can do as it is Random for Some of Us...

A friend Was bear Hunting and heard Dogs Running Yet They Are "Allowed" And wrecks others Bear Hunt... So Again either there is a Law Or there is Not Appears doing Bear Season that law is Suspended...

Newaygo1


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

Copied from dog owners:
On Thursday June 7, twelve local jurors found John Barr guilty of 2 felonies, cruelty to companion animals, thanks to the Goddard law.
John Barr tried to claim self defense. He claimed my dogs attacked him, and chased him up a tree stand, where they continued to bark at him, until he shot both dogs in the head twice.
Sentencing hearing is set for July 3, @ 2:45 
I have many people to thank for ensuring my hounds, Ghost, and Frack did not die in vain.
The Perry County Sheriff Dept, for doing the investigation and recommending the felony charges.
The Perry County Prosecutor and his entire staff, and the victim support part of his office.
These people truly cared about what happened, and wanted justice.
My good friends and hunting partners who supported me every step of the way. Travis Goode, Neil Eddington, Dan Black, and every houndsman I know.
My neighbors that have been to court every day that we went, and staying there with me from 9am until 7 pm for the entire jury trial, Jody Harter Stevens, and John Hribal.

Most of all I need to thank my Wife, Misti Hupp Crane for helping me the most.
For being with me on the long nights that followed that day, to helping me go back down to our dog kennels without Ghost and Frack being there. For crying with me. For helping me get through it and facing it all right beside me.

It is never anyone’s right to shoot hunting dogs at anytime!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Justice!


----------



## johnhunter (Jun 17, 2000)

polish.polka.prince said:


> sorry to hear. I've had dogs use my property as a playground every day for hours, running thru deer beds, chasing rabbits, etc, mostly owned by amish. the deer and turkey don't put up with this after a couple a days where I am. only thing I've found that worked is to pester the owner over and over. I am only there on weekends.


That is an outrage. 

One of the things that turns up from time to time on my farm are "dropped off" dogs; they wear no collars, and have no apparent human owners. They will ruin your deer hunting faster than just about anything. From a violated landowner's perspective, they are vermin, worse than coyotes, and as a landowner, it's your call as to how you want to handle it.

If you can ID a marauding dog that is diminishing the quiet enjoyment you are entitled to, I'm all for engaging the dog owner, if you can find him, in a friendly conversation about the subject. It may not turn out well, though - some of these problem dog owners are real cretins, and may get hostile with you like one did with me many years ago; if that happens, you become suspect #1 in the event Duke disappears.


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

farmlegend said:


> It may not turn out well, though - some of these problem dog owners are real cretins, and may get hostile with you


Sounds like some landowners I've dealt with. Funny how that works....


----------



## gawelg (Mar 19, 2008)

miruss said:


> I take it you have taken PICTURES of them hunting within the safety zone and off the road ! What did the DNR tell you??


----------



## gawelg (Mar 19, 2008)

Interesting how all hound hunters get lumped together, I guess that means that the person caught poaching a buck on a private hunt club a few years ago and was found guilty (a frequent poster on this forum) by association, all deer hunters are poachers.


----------



## MuddybootsGB (May 14, 2016)

Maybe consider calling a CO if it related to hunting with dogs on your property is a much better route to consider if not certain exactly what the circumstances may be relative to the encounter.? I have several of their numbers in my phone depending upon where I am fishing or hunting at the time. A CO has helped me out quite a bit in a boat launch incident including assistance form local LEO's. Give them a chance to sort out the problem you may be having. They do want to help sportsmen when they can. 
https://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,4570,7-350-79136_79772_81097-24666--,00.html


----------



## MuddybootsGB (May 14, 2016)

As an example on how a CO can help:
October 22/2017 - 11/4/2017 Conservation Officers Bi-Weekly Reports:
https://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,4570,7-350-79136_79772_81097_81109---,00.html
CO Eric Smither was contacted by CO Andrew Monnich about a possible trespass complaint. CO Smither arrived and both suspects stated they had gone onto the property to retrieve hunting dogs. Upon further investigation, it was found that they kept their firearms with them when they went onto the property and had parked their vehicle in the field as well. CO Smither made contact with the caller who stated when he arrived they both were hunting in his field. CO Smither will be sending a report to the Lenawee County Prosecutor’s Office for review.


----------



## gawelg (Mar 19, 2008)

That would be my thoughts if it was that much of an issue to a land owner. I personally have called a CO twice on two different landowners that came up to us on public roads and threatened to kill our dogs. One of the men was carrying a shotgun. Our dogs had not been on either ones property. Both times a CO responded immediately and explained the consequences of them killing a dog to them. We had a record of their threats if anything happened to a dog in the future.


----------



## reddog1 (Jan 24, 2009)

First and foremost I am a houndsman and I can tell you that 99% of houndsman would rather their hound does not go on to property where they are not welcome but sometimes it happens. 
I do alot of hunting on public land that butt's up to private land. Myself and the guy'swho are with me do everything we can to keep our hounds off of the private property but again sometimes it happens. The Garmins let us know when the dogs are geting close and alot of times we can either cut them off or or use the tone on the collars. 
For those of you who think we don't care about our hounds because we turn them loose on a 400 acre parcel well you are wrong. I run 5 days a week and have put thousands of dollars into equipment. I don't want to loose a hound especially to the idiots who think it's ok to shoot dogs
I have had encounters with these jerkwads and it didn't end well for them. Cell phone vodeos and Go pro cameras hold all the evidence one needs to provide proof that the idiot just threatened to shoot your dog while holding a gun. 
Not all houndsman are bad. Just a small group. Just like any other crowd, there are always a few bad ones. 

Reddog


----------



## Pinefarm2015 (Nov 29, 2015)

Far Beyond Driven said:


> We have a group south east of Holland that runs coyotes on private land and thinks nothing of having their dogs run through your property, setting up between houses well within a safety zone, setting up on an intersection with houses on two corners and a school on the third.
> 
> They are of the persuasion that they are doing you a favor by killing the coyotes, and you're an idiot for confronting them. When you're parked in front of my house and leaning a gun on the power pole that supplies my house 70' from where my kids are sleeping, yes, we're going to have a confrontation.
> 
> The idiot is the guy who turns a dog loose knowing full well it's going to go on property they don't have permission to hunt, or end up in a residential area.


That appears to be the entitlement mentality. Notice none of these types can seemingly afford their own places to hunt or trap. Instead, they fully intend to screw other landowners, while relying on an antiquated early 1900’s law.

Gimme, gimme, take, take. 

News flash. The wind up telephone and houses without run water are from the same era. Along with Jim Crow.

If we get rid of electronic collars, that will solve the conflicts. Keep the dogs on a leash, let the owners get some great exercise, and the problem is solved.


----------



## Hoegemeyer (Dec 27, 2017)

Pinefarm2015 said:


> That appears to be the entitlement mentality. Notice none of these types can seemingly afford their own places to hunt or trap. Instead, they fully intend to screw other landowners, while relying on an antiquated early 1900’s law.
> 
> Gimme, gimme, take, take.
> 
> ...


This must have been very tough for you, posting your owns thoughts in this thread. Why don’t you go cut and paste an article in the deer forum that no one will read.


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

Rasputin said:


> So if a guy is so attached to his dog that he has mental anguish over it, why doesn't he keep control of it? I have dogs and make every effort to make sure they are always in my control. I know accidents happen, but some of this sounds disrespectful. I have land, and I would assume when I bought my land that I had a certain level of rights to quiet enjoyment. Now I read this thread and get the feeling that anyone that wants to put dog's down on my land is supposedly the righteous one, and I am a derelict for objecting??????
> 
> Strange set of principles.


You are entitled to feel however you want however you are not entitled to act however you want and shoot anyone’s dog that’s a felony. You think I feel righteous if I end up on private land i don’t and I’d dare say the vast majority of houndsmen don’t. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gawelg (Mar 19, 2008)

SMITTY1233 said:


> You are entitled to feel however you want however you are not entitled to act however you want and shoot anyone’s dog that’s a felony. You think I feel righteous if I end up on private land i don’t and I’d dare say the vast majority of houndsmen don’t.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


P


----------



## gawelg (Mar 19, 2008)

Pinefarm2015, not sure why you are so full of insults, maybe because Brad Paisley sang a song about your life “Online”. Check it out on YouTube.


----------



## MossyHorns (Apr 14, 2011)

Pinefarm2015 said:


> That appears to be the entitlement mentality. Notice none of these types can seemingly afford their own places to hunt or trap. Instead, they fully intend to screw other landowners, while relying on an antiquated early 1900’s law.
> 
> Gimme, gimme, take, take.
> 
> ...


You obviously have never hunted using a dog and therefore you have no clue about what you're typing. The thought of grouse or pheasant hunting with my brittany on a leash makes me laugh out loud! You don't think think it's exercise when trailing a hunting dog that is going after game?

Should we make it mandatory that you have to have a min of 500 acres to deer hunt on? That way there is a better chance of recovering a wounded deer without trespassing on the neighbors land, which is a bigger problem than dogs running free.


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

MossyHorns said:


> You obviously have never hunted using a dog and therefore you have no clue about what you're typing. The thought of grouse or pheasant hunting with my brittany on a leash makes me laugh out loud! You don't think think it's exercise when trailing a hunting dog that is going after game?
> 
> Should we make it mandatory that you have to have a min of 500 acres to deer hunt on? That way there is a better chance of recovering a wounded deer without trespassing on the neighbors land, which is a bigger problem than dogs running free.


Oh Mossy its only a "Problem" when it fits their narrative to protect their precious ditch goats they sit in a tree waiting to wander by. The laws are the laws and July 8th is coming! Woot Woot!


----------



## Hoegemeyer (Dec 27, 2017)

SMITTY1233 said:


> Oh Mossy its only a "Problem" when it fits their narrative to protect their precious ditch goats they sit in a tree waiting to wander by. The laws are the laws and July 8th is coming! Woot Woot!


I doubt ole pine nut is spry enough to climb up in a tree.


----------



## Pinefarm2015 (Nov 29, 2015)

MossyHorns said:


> You obviously have never hunted using a dog and therefore you have no clue about what you're typing. The thought of grouse or pheasant hunting with my brittany on a leash makes me laugh out loud! You don't think think it's exercise when trailing a hunting dog that is going after game?
> 
> Should we make it mandatory that you have to have a min of 500 acres to deer hunt on? That way there is a better chance of recovering a wounded deer without trespassing on the neighbors land, which is a bigger problem than dogs running free.


I’m not talking small game dogs. Hounds for bear and coyotes intend to roam over large areas.


----------



## Pinefarm2015 (Nov 29, 2015)

Hoegemeyer said:


> I doubt ole pine nut is spry enough to climb up in a tree.


I’m protecting my property from trespassing.

I’m not sure why a few guys are so hell bent on hunting other people’s land, for free. Welfare at its finest. Free stuff for everyone!


----------



## Hoegemeyer (Dec 27, 2017)

Pinefarm2015 said:


> I’m not talking small game dogs. Hounds for bear and coyotes intend to roam over large areas.


They’re not roaming on your property, they’re through your little chunk of paradise in less than 5 minutes. Guess you should have bought farther away from public land. Oh well, have a good training season!


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

Pinefarm2015 said:


> If we get rid of electronic collars, that will solve the conflicts. Keep the dogs on a leash, let the owners get some great exercise, and the problem is solved.





Pinefarm2015 said:


> I’m not talking small game dogs. Hounds for bear and coyotes intend to roam over large areas.





Pinefarm2015 said:


> I’m protecting my property from trespassing.
> 
> I’m not sure why a few guys are so hell bent on hunting other people’s land, for free. Welfare at its finest. Free stuff for everyone!


Pinefarm, I'm sure you are having a go. Certainly, no one is as petty as you are making out.

Hounds and dogs are different and they are used differently. This thread was more about neighborhood dogs allowed to run loose while their owners are otherwise occupied. These dogs may chase deer and otherwise disturb a property owner. Worse, they may harass livestock. This is not the case with hunting dogs or hounds. Hounds follow a track and keep on it come what may. They are generally stock broke and the least vicious of canines. Unless you are a raccoon, coyote, or bear that is. None of these game animals are welcome visitors anywhere humans live. So, the houndsmen are doing you and your neighbors a favor by running them. If they end up having to enter your property to retrieve their hounds there are laws in place to regulate this activity. If they are not following them there is a phone number you are expected to call.

Gun dogs generally work close with their handler and he or she will most likely be armed. If they wonder on your property the same number should be called.

You may say you have a right to confront people on your property and in many situations it may work out well for you. But late at night it's better to stay with your family and make the call.

Now, if you choose to ignore the established laws and customs. Then it is possible the number will be called on your ah, behalf.

Sportsmen and women are all in this thing together. Making up drama to stir things up and form divisions is not helping anyone.


----------



## Pinefarm2015 (Nov 29, 2015)

Hoegemeyer said:


> They’re not roaming on your property, they’re through your little chunk of paradise in less than 5 minutes. Guess you should have bought farther away from public land. Oh well, have a good training season!


The guys walking the 230 acres are there for 5 minutes? They must walk really, really fast. 

Or do you mean the dogs are just there long enough to run the bear off my property? 

When they tree a bear on my land, which seemingly happens every year, and upwards of 10 guys in 4 trucks park at my gate and enter my land, are they there for 5 minutes? 

And are you admitting that public land houndsmen that release the dogs feet from the fence line fully intend to enter my land? Why would it matter if I’m near public land? Aren’t the public land hunters supposed to stay on the public land? 

I’ve also had hounds on my land that were dropped off over a mile away. So how far away do you have to be? 

A better option is to make the Baldwin unit bait only or to split the Baldwin unit in half and allow hounds in the northern half, where there’s fewer people and conflict.


----------



## Hoegemeyer (Dec 27, 2017)

Nostromo said:


> Sportsmen and women are all in this thing together. Making up drama to stir things up and form divisions is not helping anyone.


This isn’t true. Go over to the deer forum and see him many of those guys are in this thing together. They can’t even get along with each other.


----------



## Hoegemeyer (Dec 27, 2017)

Found pic of pinenut in paper.


----------



## Pinefarm2015 (Nov 29, 2015)

Hoegemeyer said:


> You can draw and hunt your land.
> 
> Baits? As in multiple baits on 200 acres lol. You’re not holding bears on a measly 200 acres. No one is running off you worthless bait. Find a new excuse for being terrible at hunting.


So all the bears we see and all the bears treed on that land are ghosts? My land is in the travel corridor between the Luther swamp and the head waters of the White. 

The big black bear in the Grandville Cabela’s was a nightly visitor at the feeder. 

They den on the neighbors property. He hates you guys worse than anyone I know. 

See, you do care. Lol.


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

Hatred make you grow old eventually kill you.... Take a deep breath step back and re-evaluate your misery. It will be ok I promise. If you need a safe place I recommend the Real Up North


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

farmlegend said:


> My opinion of what constitutes a violation of sacred property rights precedes whatever Michigan law may be, which, as we know, allows property rights to be violated so long as the perp owns a dog.
> The Green Acres types are the people that come from downstate. The locals would never screw the other neighbors like that by running their land with dogs.


When did you move onto your hunting property as a residencee?
Regardless ,you have my support for your privacy in exchange for the same.

I'd be annoyed if hounds were run on my property when I was hunting ,without my consent.
Not due to the dogs ,but their owners. Coyotes run it though so if game gets molested it is going to get molested.
Having run hounds (not for bear , but the principle remains similar with a wider range is all) I understand the draw to do so. No ,that is not a green light to work a private area without residents consents.

Still , I don't threaten dogs lives over it.
And having many here I don't freak if another visits ,though they get taken home or run off.
None threaten me ,but then I am not afraid of dogs.

A coyote hunter lost a hound and showed up on my private road. 
Got his contact info and told him I would kennel it and call him if I got ahold of it.
Nobody complained or freaked out. Far as I know no one noted anything out of sorts.
Guess he needed a lecture or authorities called on him for daring run hounds.

I have chased down hound hunters on foot years ago after warning them prior about trespassing. Deep snow and a long run and some scared hunters when I caught them and put an end to it. An exception though. And not representative of the majority.

Hope you are not the old man strolling by with a shotgun my squirrel dog growled at in the woods when I was dressing squirrels. He didn't even bark on them. Sorry if it was you.
And he was a real nice dog. Just wanted the squirrels we had claimed (legally) left alone.


----------



## Pinefarm2015 (Nov 29, 2015)

SMITTY1233 said:


> Hatred make you grow old eventually kill you.... Take a deep breath step back and re-evaluate your misery. It will be ok I promise. If you need a safe place I recommend the Real Up North


He’s Native American. He’s pretty touchy about big fat white showing up and making claims to his land.

I’m having fun with it. I enjoy getting regulations changed.

Do you live in Houghton?

Enjoy your weekend. I’m headed up north.


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

Pinefarm2015 said:


> He’s Native American. He’s pretty touchy about big fat white showing up and making claims to his land.
> 
> I’m having fun with it. I enjoy getting regulations changed.
> 
> ...


Home's where your rump rests mine will be resting under bear tree's soon....

You ever want any hunting tips let me know happy to point you in the right direction


----------



## Hoegemeyer (Dec 27, 2017)

Pinefarm2015 said:


> He’s Native American. He’s pretty touchy about big fat white showing up and making claims to his land.
> 
> I’m having fun with it. I enjoy getting regulations changed.
> 
> ...


 What’s a big fat white? Slow down pinenut you’re getting all worked up.

You’ll never get any regulation changed. When you go up for your couple minutes at the meetings all the NRC guys lean over and whisper to each other, “Here comes the copy and paste whack job.”


----------



## JDHunts (May 23, 2013)

SMITTY1233 said:


> Well said... I don't blame anyone for calling... Call all you want. When they show up we will go in and get our hounds. Its ok with me and if the land owner is actually out there waiving a gun and making threats for everyones safety it likely is the best. Hell I even call myself sometimes.
> 
> However coming into a public forum condoning, encouraging, promoting the shooting of hunting dogs is dirt dumb and makes me want to kick someone in the teeth. It is irresponsible, selfish and pigheaded! Like I said twenty posts back. I bet Piney has shot at exactly zero dogs but claims he is violated over and over and over. He'd rather just threaten and publicly promote such activities so he can try to influence houndsmen. I've seen the types many times before a lot of bark and little bite pun intended.


Your probably right, the people that practice SSS, are not on here, because of the third S.


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

I hear more barking 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hunters Edge (May 15, 2009)

farmlegend said:


> My opinion of what constitutes a violation of sacred property rights precedes whatever Michigan law may be, which, as we know, allows property rights to be violated so long as the perp owns a dog.
> 
> I look at it like John Adams -
> “The moment the idea is admitted into society that property is not as sacred as the laws of God, and that there is not a force of law and public justice to protect it, anarchy and tyranny commence. Property must be sacred or liberty cannot exist.”
> ...


Since you brought it up. Dogs are defined not only as property but actually considered livestock.

How can one justify killing, or destroying someone else's property as you posted "Property must be sacred or liberty can not exist". Especially when existing laws are in place to protect such property (dogs/livestock).

Who are you calling perp, the dog? If you shoot someone's dog/property, you are the perp.


----------



## Get'nLucky (Oct 30, 2011)

Lot more people agree with Pinefarm2015 than everyone thinks.
Bear aren’t like hunting deer not one around every corner and if someone can’t control their dogs and run bear off that property that someone has put in countless hours making “right”, then their should be some sort of consequence. 
There is a sense of entitlement there for sure “ gee I can’t control where my dogs run.guess I get free range” but you can control where you hunt. So if you can’t control your ****, hunt on a bigger, less populated piece until you can.

Call the MDNR? Lol u might get them out that week?

That being said I am a dog guy. Not a hound guy and could care less about that sport in such a populated area. But shooting them is over the top.


----------



## JDHunts (May 23, 2013)

Smi


SMITTY1233 said:


> I hear more barking
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Smitty, not all land owners are like PF, twice I've lost hounds, both times they called me, and when I came to pick them up, they were extremely well cared for, there are good people out there that understand that dogs can't read the posted signs.


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

Hunters Edge said:


> Since you brought it up. Dogs are defined not only as property but actually considered livestock.
> 
> How can one justify killing, or destroying someone else's property as you posted "Property must be sacred or liberty can not exist". Especially when existing laws are in place to protect such property (dogs/livestock).
> 
> Who are you calling perp, the dog? If you shoot someone's dog/property, you are the perp.


Logic will be frowned on here by these big dog killers! They are fully aware of the laws they just disagree with them but they think because of that they can come here and say dumb stuff like condoning shooting someone’s dog.... worst part is they likely don’t have the stones to do it but will openly encourage it here hoping someone does.... I’d call that cowardly 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reddog1 (Jan 24, 2009)

JDHunts said:


> Smi
> 
> Smitty, not all land owners are like PF, twice I've lost hounds, both times they called me, and when I came to pick them up, they were extremely well cared for, there are good people out there that understand that dogs can't read the posted signs.


And what most don't realize, the game that the dogs are chasing be it Bear,Coyote, even Hare, know no boundaries and the dogs are only following scent. Someone who is not a hound person will never understand. 

15 days until the 8th.


----------



## Pinefarm2015 (Nov 29, 2015)

SMITTY1233 said:


> Home's where your rump rests mine will be resting under bear tree's soon....
> 
> You ever want any hunting tips let me know happy to point you in the right direction


I have 4 bear skins on the wall already. My grizzly takes up so much room that I’ll have to do a head mount on another one.

If you get a chance, try real bear hunting sometime. Walking salmon feeder and shooting grizzlies at very short range, at ground level, is quite the rush.


----------



## Pinefarm2015 (Nov 29, 2015)

Since some like cut and pastes, this one ought to yank some leashes. 

http://www.chronline.com/news/veter...cle_c05d68c4-c11e-11e7-bd0b-43414aec6307.html


----------



## miruss (Apr 18, 2003)

Pinefarm2015 said:


> I have 4 bear skins on the wall already. My grizzly takes up so much room that I’ll have to do a head mount on another one.
> 
> If you get a chance, try real bear hunting sometime. Walking salmon feeder and shooting grizzlies at very short range, at ground level, is quite the rush.


Wow didn't know we were in the presence of the EXPERT OF ALL HUNTING !! Us lowly hunters don't know how to hunt deer the correct way according to you ! Now i just learned they don't know how to hunt bears as well!! Do you teach classes on how we can all become a EXPERT like you? You have now become my HERO for being so good at everything you do please let me know when the classes start !!


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

Pinefarm2015 said:


> Since some like cut and pastes, this one ought to yank some leashes.
> 
> http://www.chronline.com/news/veter...cle_c05d68c4-c11e-11e7-bd0b-43414aec6307.html


I think Washington is learning they made a mistake with that little piece of emotionally driven legislation.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

Pinefarm2015 said:


> If you get a chance, try real bear hunting sometime. Walking salmon feeder and shooting grizzlies at very short range, at ground level, is quite the rush.


Without pics, it's just a story.


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

Nostromo said:


> Without pics, it's just a story.


He’s busy up north 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

petronius said:


> Would your dog be on someone else's property harassing them?


Probably not but dogs are still animals even though they've been domesticated and he could decide to not listen one day. Same thing goes with my kids. They probably wouldn't harrass a hunter because they've been trained not to but they might not I guess? They are millennials after all.

Dogs or kids neither one should be shot over something like this.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

SMITTY1233 said:


> Seems so simple yet so hard for some others.... Good work! Much better than coming into a public forum promoting felonious behaviors like some of these other experts


....and some of these guys consider that baiting when it's illegal to be a heinous crime


----------

